
Why Be Honest If Honesty Doesn’t Pay - kul
https://hbr.org/1990/09/why-be-honest-if-honesty-doesnt-pay
======
Mendenhall
"There is no compelling economic reason to tell the truth or keep one’s word"

This article was from 1990 but I sure hope no one "educated" wrote this. The
ignorance of that statement is astounding.

I wont even bother going into the millions of economic reasons to tell the
truth. That doesnt mean it always economical to tell the truth, but to act
like there are none is absurd.

